# MTH lettering removal?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone removed lettering from a MTH tender? I want to change my Hudson and would like to get the HUGE ATSF # off the side of it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, you may have to sand the lettering off..... If I were to do it, I'd remove the shell, then start with 200 wet/dry sandpaper (wet), get as much of the lettering and number off as you can, move to 600 to start smoothing the edges and then finish with 1200-1500 to polish... Then repaint the tender....

The "pad painting" (old and new processes) on some manufacturer's products are quite difficult to remove. Some of it looks like it's even embossed...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There was a great thread a while ago with many products mentioned and lots of info. 

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's two threads that I refer to -

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/125051/afv/topic/Default.aspxhttp://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/125051/afv/topic/Default.aspx
http://www.mylargescale.com/Co...fault.aspx


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good info, I could not get the second link to work though.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

How about this - http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

I guess my cut/paste skills are suspect. But, in my defense it worked when I tested it in the Reply/Preview, hmmmmmmm!


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Your first effort has a space and %C2%A0 attached to the end of it. This does not show unless you copy the link.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 
I too have an MTH Hudson, but mine has a large 3465 on the tender. 
I had tried all the 'normal' removal techniques previously suggested, but got nowhere. 
Your posting made me have another close look at it. 
On mine, it seems that MTH have used a very 'good' clear coat over everything, making it impossible to get down to the ink. 
I took an Xacto knife, and carefully scraped over a portion of one number, and hey presto, the alcohol worked fine. 
Of course, assuming that you do that to all the letters, you will end up with bare patches on the tender which will need covering with a clear of some sort! 
But if you are planning on adding new letters, then you will need to protect them anyway. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David. I have the same tender. I hate that big ugly number! I was told they put a clear coat of lacquer or something on them, seems you have found that to be true. I'll give it a try. My wife cut some vinyl for me, so should cover up fine with the UP lettering.


----------

